# Cutest cosleeping photos...feel free to post yours!



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok, this was too cute. I caught this one after my dh feel asleep with my 20 month old daughter. http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...5ctGVh&notag=1


----------



## eldadeedlit (Jun 22, 2004)

aww. how cute!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

aww, that's cute.

I have a few but they were from non-digital cameras and I dont' have a scanner.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

those bed linens really suit him


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...5ctGVw&notag=1 Here's a few more....the only thing that's bugging me is that its always ME reaching for the camera for these pics. In other words I have none of myself sleeping with the kids.


----------



## mommacanary (Aug 26, 2006)

cute! I really like the black and white picture. Or is that sepia?


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Those are really cute pictures.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Soooo sweet, all that pink







!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Such cute pictures. TFS.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

What adorable kids you have!


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I love love love snuggling with my baby.







Cute pic, love the pink bed linens.







Hee.


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

Nothing like a man in pink! Very heart warming!

I have a true rarity, a pic of me and dd sleeping! I think she has a wad of my hair in her hand!

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86...osleep2007.jpg


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrayn* 
Nothing like a man in pink! Very heart warming!

I have a true rarity, a pic of me and dd sleeping! I think she has a wad of my hair in her hand!

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86...osleep2007.jpg

That is beautiful. I really like the picture of you nursing her that is on Myspace.


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
That is beautiful. I really like the picture of you nursing her that is on Myspace.


----------



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is DS and Unskulinmama's DS at their first sleepover ever. We put them to bed with her DS on the bed and mine on the floor in the sleeping bag. Here's what we found when we peaked in to check on them.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/160/4...c93ca9fbee.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/185/4...c337b10277.jpg

They're 10 months apart and have known each other since birth.







Can you tell?


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

mammakerry that is totally SWEET!!!


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Here are my two at 3 years old and 3 months old....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...eepingkids.jpg

I laid my ds on the boppy so I could sneak out of bed, and this was what I found when I peeked in on them


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Here are my son and husband when Zeke was 13 days old:

http://www.12pointfont.com/gallery/firstdays/23_G


----------



## bean0322 (Jul 15, 2005)

Is my child the only one who sleeps sideways in the bed?


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

there is one in my sig!


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/scan0004.jpg In the hospital, DD was 2? days old.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/000_0001.jpg DD was about 3 months.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...d/IMG_0067.jpg 3 or 4 months


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Theses are all soooo cute!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Such sweet photos! Here's an old one of DD and me.


----------



## rachdoll (Aug 18, 2003)

I love sleeping pictures! As long as there's a child or baby in the shot, at least - just a picture of DH sleeping doesn't really strike me as cute.









http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...playing042.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...playing038.jpg

These were taken the same night - just different angles. I might play with one and make it frameable. I







cosleeping!


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

These are very precious photos and your babies are beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean0322* 
Is my child the only one who sleeps sideways in the bed?

Huh uh! What about head-to-foot?


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...kitchen040.jpg

DS and me


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

These are of my DD and DH, blissfully passed out on the couch together after a long day... Of course, there was no one awake to take a picture of me and her sleeping together after I brought her to bed...









I just love all these pictures.. they're SO cute!


__
https://flic.kr/p/407053813


__
https://flic.kr/p/407053818


__
https://flic.kr/p/407053823


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my dd & ds holding hands:

http://thestarkmans.net//images/ggsr...61007_0488.JPG

Sus


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
Here's my dd & ds holding hands:

http://thestarkmans.net//images/ggsr...61007_0488.JPG

Sus

how precious!!!!!!!









Dh snapped this one this afternoon of DD and I

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...7/IMG_0314.jpg


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont have any of me or dh co-sleeping on my computer







I have 2 id love to share..but dont have a scanner









I took this 1 when my youngest was 2 months , big sis was 4 years 2 months








http://pics.livejournal.com/nikc/pic/0001z77c


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a super cute on of my son spooning by husband but I can't find it on my hard drive. I only have a paper copy of it.

Here's one of them all passed out. Like father, like son:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108AatXLJi4Ztk


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

These are all so precious! I only have one digital one. It's Alex and Sofia in the hospital when she was one day old.

Sleeping

I have a few of Alex and Mikaela that I love, but they're film. (Darn film, it's so old school!)


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s...asparty274.jpg

dh doesn't usually take pictures, but he did ONCE un asked. It was DD#1 and i sleeping, and it's so cute, it's actually a nursing/sleeping photo but i can't find it anywhere


----------



## FireFrog (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammakerry* 
Here is DS and Unskulinmama's DS at their first sleepover ever. We put them to bed with her DS on the bed and mine on the floor in the sleeping bag. Here's what we found when we peaked in to check on them.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/160/4...c93ca9fbee.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/185/4...c337b10277.jpg

They're 10 months apart and have known each other since birth.







Can you tell?

These pictures are so sweet they are almost heartbreaking!








How beautiful!!!!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/DSCF7020.jpg
ds2 (7 weeks) with ds1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/DSCF4800.jpg
DH with DS1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/DSCF9002.jpg
DH with DS2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2/DSCF8791.jpg
waking up..(that is a HUGE 8 month old, huh?)


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

These pics are so flippin' cute! I was in the middle of posting last night when one of my little cosleepers woke up, wondering where I was.









This is dh and ds, taking a nap at my parents' house Christmas afternoon (ds was 6 months old).

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...mas2006126.jpg


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammakerry* 
Here is DS and Unskulinmama's DS at their first sleepover ever. We put them to bed with her DS on the bed and mine on the floor in the sleeping bag. Here's what we found when we peaked in to check on them.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/160/4...c93ca9fbee.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/185/4...c337b10277.jpg

They're 10 months apart and have known each other since birth.







Can you tell?

Oh.My.Gosh. That is THE cutest picture I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

The girls:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4444203

DD2 and Daddy:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3012847


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TranscendentalMom* 
Ok, this was too cute. I caught this one after my dh feel asleep with my 20 month old daughter. http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...5ctGVh&notag=1

That is sooo sweet! Your DD looks like an absolute angel.

Here's DH with our sleeping DD:

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r...1-31-07002.jpg


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

http://i16.tinypic.com/4dqwvhu.jpg
The girls

http://i10.tinypic.com/34riof6.jpg
All three of them


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

Mothering needs to do put these in a spread in the magazine!


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrayn* 
Nothing like a man in pink! Very heart warming!

I have a true rarity, a pic of me and dd sleeping! I think she has a wad of my hair in her hand!

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86...osleep2007.jpg

I love all of these, but this one is just beautiful! You both are gorgeous and look so content and peaceful.

I'm always the one taking the pictures, so all of our cosleeping ones are of dh with the girls. I have a few of me breastfeeding, but that's it.


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

Here's mine:

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s...m/IMG_0560.jpg

This was taken shortly after ds's first surgery. We had them move the nasty metal crib out of his room and bring in a bed so we could co-sleep. We had to sign a bunch of forms saying that we wouldn't sue if he fell out.









Dh overheard the nurses talking at one point about how hot it was to see a dad being all nuturing like that.









ETA: I forgot to say how beautiful all these pictures are! So many sweet, content, sleeping babies and kidlets... you can just feel the gentleness coming off of them, even in sleep...









Those sleepover pics are the BEST.

My two oldest girls (10 and 5.5) decided this week that they want to sleep together. Fine by me, I love seeing them all snuggly together. I'll have to take some pics.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's mine!

DD was about 6 months old...maybe...I forget.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's another!

Awwww lookin' through all my photos is bittersweet...







:


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I don't have one of us together, but I just took this LAST night. This is what I found when I came to bed... she had sqirmed out of the blankets, and then curled up in a ball (I guess because she was cold).

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...g?t=1173237900


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

sleeping

This was taken just a few hours after his birth.

Added a few more pics.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

This is not a bed-sharing photo so it may not count, but it is my all time favorite of my daughter sleeping in my arms at 3 months...

http://www.hollywoodandvinenyc.com/l...-04a-email.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teacup* 
Huh uh! What about head-to-foot?

I have one of those. I took this picture so I'm not in the bed -- probably woke up when she kicked me in the head







:









http://www.hollywoodandvinenyc.com/L...p2006email.jpg


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, N_60 she is cute. My DS2 sleeps the exact same way.

Us napping on the floor

Daddy and Owen napping


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

These are so precious. I have my photos on my computer but not at a site. How do I do that? What is photobucket?


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
These are so precious. I have my photos on my computer but not at a site. How do I do that? What is photobucket?

photobucket is a photo hosting site. All you have to do is create an account and upload your photos. After you upload the photos there will be a link next to the photo that you can paste into a post so that others can view your photos.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

a and m (about 5 months old)
me and m (about 2 or 3 days old)
me and m (about 6 months old)
i don't have any of k on this computer, so here is a reading k a bedtime story (about 2 years old)


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, I do not have any of the youngest except in the hospital, and the only one in bed they are awake, but these are cute nontheless. None of me of course!

Most recent on the couch.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_0789.jpg

In the hospital almost 2.5 years ago!
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/HPIM0558.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/HPIM0557.jpg

Good morning!
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/HPIM0720.jpg

Mason in the nicu sleeping with dad!
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_0867.jpg

Love everyones photos!


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

pic 1
pic 2
pic 3

i love all these pics!!!


----------



## mamavegan (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunamegn* 
I have a super cute on of my son spooning by husband but I can't find it on my hard drive. I only have a paper copy of it.

Here's one of them all passed out. Like father, like son:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...108AatXLJi4Ztk

I love all the pics, but that one made me







. So cute!!


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

I need to take more pictures! You guys have so many great pics. This is the only one I could find. It is DD2 and DS when they were 4 and 6 mos (so a long time ago). I had been sleeping between them and when I got up I guess they went searching for me found each other







.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...urrent=034.jpg
Too bad it's so blurry







.


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

this one is at three months, with me
napping with daddy

i love these pix! i wish there were more of ds & i, but as a pp mentioned, there are a lot more pix taken by mama than of mama.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

My kids really get snuggly! We walked in one night to find DS using DD as his pillow! Did he fluff her first??

Seeing all these pics brings back memories of those first few moments caught with the camera...soooo sweet!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

This is my favorite of NewCrunchyDaddy and our son. I took it at about 4:00 am during a bout of insomnia.

http://connorcam.blogspot.com/2006/1...ing-rules.html


----------



## jorismom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
Here's my dd & ds holding hands:

http://thestarkmans.net//images/ggsr...61007_0488.JPG

Sus

OK, that one brought tears to my eyes it is so beautiful!


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Nursing in our sleep. Also see my signature's "co-sleeping" link.


----------



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is our little family:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morrisc...7594308314598/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morrisc...7594308662887/


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
My kids really get snuggly! We walked in one night to find DS using DD as his pillow! Did he fluff her first??

Seeing all these pics brings back memories of those first few moments caught with the camera...soooo sweet!

That is hilarious. And look at the eyelashes on that boy!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Hopefull this comes through! This is my DD at 2.5 months and DH in a hotel at a dog show. He's not too happy that I got him in his underwear!









http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...47/t_=59872047


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Here are my two babies napping on the couch, DD is 6 1/2, DS is 3 weeks in this pic.









http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t...nt=sibnap1.jpg


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful pictures, Mamas!!

Here is one of DD sleeping in her favorite position: across my head! (And yes, I do actually sleep through it!)


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I took this picture this morning. It's her third birthday, today! (I got up early to call the local radio station since the DJ does birthday's every day. And I came back from the phone with the camera.) Some of my fave shots were taken in the first six months, and seeing this thread the other day made me realize that we don't have many (any?) photo documentation of recent co-sleeping. So it was on my mind and when I saw them this morning, I made sure to snap the photo!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Beautiful pictures, Mamas!!

Here is one of DD sleeping in her favorite position: across my head! (And yes, I do actually sleep through it!)









:


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

They are actually awake in mine.... I caught her just as she was waking up with Daddy









http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...a/DSC00802.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...a/DSC00804.jpg


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

This one is my favorite:


__
https://flic.kr/p/241090772

I think its when ds was 3 months old.

This one is more recent:


__
https://flic.kr/p/408316306


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

This is my DD's favorite. She loves to look at pictures of herself cosleeping.









http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...m/IMG_0149.jpg


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Beautiful pictures, Mamas!!

Here is one of DD sleeping in her favorite position: across my head! (And yes, I do actually sleep through it!)


----------



## justme77 (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmary* 
this one is at three months, with me
napping with daddy

i love these pix! i wish there were more of ds & i, but as a pp mentioned, there are a lot more pix taken by mama than of mama.

Love the thumbs up!!

Beautiful Ladies!!







Can't wait for hubby to get home so we can get some of our co-sleeping moments.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean0322* 
Is my child the only one who sleeps sideways in the bed?









Mine and me too







:

Need to find some pics to post!!

The one of the mama in the bed hours after birth, I showed that to Dh ( we are having the HB talk right now) and that sold him on the idea! Thanks!! Now I can go make babies and be okay with it!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Cute!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
I have a true rarity, a pic of me and dd sleeping! I think she has a wad of my hair in her hand!

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86...osleep2007.jpg

I love all of these, but this one is just beautiful! You both are gorgeous and look so content and peaceful.

I'm always the one taking the pictures, so all of our cosleeping ones are of dh with the girls. I have a few of me breastfeeding, but that's it.

I agree this is a truly beautiful photograph. Lovely.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

pic 1

pic 2

pic 3

pic 4

as w/ most mamas, there are no photos of me sleeping w/ds.


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

subbing...great stuff! I'll post some soon, I hope...I have some oldies but goodies (and your husband looks so cute in the pink bed!!).


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

here is the three of them all asleep, it's taken with a camera phone so the qualities not great.

i am loving this thread, i have so many comments for all the pictures i'll probably just enjoy them instead of typing all that out.

dd sleeps on my head sometimes, but she lays her whole body over my head, i wake up however, that and sometimes she lays on my neck and it's hard to breath. My oldest is a sideways layer, but she just joins us sometimes now, and with a full size bed i can't say it bothers me she's not there every night.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean0322* 
Is my child the only one who sleeps sideways in the bed?









Mine does too. And upside down (feet in my face). Here she is in a typical position ... I sleep in the small space left to the side of her (where my blanket is). Not much room left for mama!!


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww! I love this thread! These are amazing!


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is dd sleeping with dh... its a good thing dh is a sound sleeper:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...e/DCAO0409.jpg

And ds sleeping with me at the hospital (I just realized we don't have any of him in bed at home yet!):
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...2&ctime=160003


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awww these are beautiful.

This afternoon.

They're so perfect.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...ypapasleep.jpg


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Here are my two babies napping on the couch, DD is 6 1/2, DS is 3 weeks in this pic.









http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t...nt=sibnap1.jpg


Oh man, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
This one is my favorite:


__
https://flic.kr/p/241090772

I think its when ds was 3 months old.

This one is more recent:


__
https://flic.kr/p/408316306

Wow! He looks just like dad doesn't he!!!??!! Even my dh commented on it! I love the first one!


----------



## impromptukiss (Sep 15, 2004)

here are some of ours;
http://picasaweb.google.com/impromptukiss/CoSleeping

pay special attention to the ones of ME in the crib, and the arms on my two sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Midwitch (Feb 17, 2007)

Awww, wonderful pics


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

I've posted this in another thread, but I love it









Here's little guy and da:

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...nth/Daddy3.jpg


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

DH is a MUCH better co-sleeper than I









http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...Cosleepers.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...DHandDevin.jpg

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ndSamantha.jpg

I love looking back at these pictures...how quickly time passes


----------



## eldadeedlit (Jun 22, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7_03140192.jpg
DH with the baby.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7_03140132.jpg
and our 3 kids all sleeping together in some odd formation. This one cracks me up. Looks like the baby is like some sort of monarch there in the middle.









Anyway great pictures everybody. Sleeping kids are ADORABLE, and cosleeping makes the sleeping even cuter.







:


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paint-the-moon* 
Mine does too. And upside down (feet in my face). Here she is in a typical position ... I sleep in the small space left to the side of her (where my blanket is). Not much room left for mama!!

What is it with the horizontal sleeping and the feet-in-the-face thing? mine did that too. Couldn't just normal up and down be OK?? (OK...I know...why be normal?







)
cute pics, all!


----------



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

These are all so sweet! I love these photos!

Here's my hubby and daughter (at around 4 weeks) having a lie-in.


__
https://flic.kr/p/423254894


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eldadeedlit* 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7_03140192.jpg
DH with the baby.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...7_03140132.jpg
and our 3 kids all sleeping together in some odd formation. This one cracks me up. Looks like the baby is like some sort of monarch there in the middle.









Anyway great pictures everybody. Sleeping kids are ADORABLE, and cosleeping makes the sleeping even cuter.







:

LOVE the one of all three kids! That's so cute!


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

posted it before, but yeah it is the cutest http://www.netsavior.com/netsavior/ks/sleepy.jpg


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaggyDaddy* 
posted it before, but yeah it is the cutest http://www.netsavior.com/netsavior/ks/sleepy.jpg

Oh my goodness- that is so precious. Makes me want another baby so I can watch them sleep together


----------



## MAMAofMIA (Sep 4, 2008)

so cute...and seems soo very familiar...we look the same each night. unfortunately your link did not work = (


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
Mine and me too







:

Need to find some pics to post!!

The one of the mama in the bed hours after birth, I showed that to Dh ( we are having the HB talk right now) and that sold him on the idea! Thanks!! Now I can go make babies and be okay with it!

Ok this is crazy, this thread just popped back up and I saw this post above that was mine, ( almost a year ago!) so it was before DS 2 was concieved and born. NOW I have a pic and it is funny because it is one right after his birth, AT HOME! I think three hours later....

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=IMG_0992.jpg


----------



## sept15lija (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my! These pictures are beautiful. Here is one of DS and DH sleeping together on a blanket while camping.

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/n...icture1590.jpg


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's my DH with our son when he was just a few weeks old.
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...s/100_1558.jpg


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

DH and DD. I had just rolled out of bed and dd shifted till she was snuggled up against dh.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

my mom and z around 5 weeks
my husband, zan and 1 of our dogs
one of the few of zan and me in his 1st few weeks, i'm the family phographer so i'm rarely in any

i love looking at these even if the thread is super old!


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

This one is my favorite - dh snapped it on her second day earthside.


----------

